# So long Callisto



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Callisto was my first betta in a long long time, I was lucky enough to find him at a pet store. Sadly he jumped out of his tank in the middle of the night, it was too late when I found him dried up on the floor the next morning.

I only had him for 2 months and I was very attached to him...


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh noooooo :'( I'm so so sorry. OMG. All those days before I got my tank hood this is my absolute worst nightmare. I'm sorry again


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you Olivia.

He had quite a personality, favourite little guy ugh... 

I should've had the top covered, even though I made sure his params were perfect, tested every day, had ample shade and lots of plants, I shouldn't of assumed that he'd never jump out of his tank...

Next time I'll get a better lid or I just won't fill the tank up too high...

Vid memorial:


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear that.



> I should've had the top covered, even though I made sure his params were perfect, tested every day, had ample shade and lots of plants,


I think Bettas jump because they are happy and feel secure in the tank, They are insect eaters and jumping is how they catch their food.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

You could be right... Callisto loved doing little jumps when I was dropping food in, he'd jump for his pellets before it even touched the water, such a keen little fella.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry! May he swim in peace!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Wait, whhhaaattt? Noooo!

No! I loved your YouTube videos of him!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I have to cover the glass on my tank, If Cheeky sees a fly on the glass she tries to get it by jumping and ends up banging her head on the glass, Notice how I cut the place mat to fit around the filter.

It also cuts the light in the tank down, I will be getting some new place mat so its all 1 colour.









You can get place mats like this at any 2 dollar shop.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

So sorry to hear this news. You gave him the best life possible.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

ashleynicol3 said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry! May he swim in peace!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ashley.





ThatFishThough said:


> Wait, whhhaaattt? Noooo!
> 
> No! I loved your YouTube videos of him!


And I loved taking videos of him... 
He really loved the camera and flaring for me when I was filming or taking photos of him.





Bobioden said:


> So sorry to hear this news. You gave him the best life possible.



I really did, thank you.


And yes Nick, I need to look into securing my tank like that, thanks for the tip.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh, I'm so sorry! Callisto was so beautiful. S.I.P


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

OMG Noooo!
I've followed you around since you got him ;-; aw that makes me so sad.
I'm so sorry


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you for the support everyone. It makes me happy to see Callisto was a favourite here on the forums. :')


----------



## bettagirl1337 (Sep 20, 2015)

He reminds me of my fish Worf. It's hard to lose them. Betta's have so much personality.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Ohh, he was so beautiful, and that video made me tear up, SIP beautiful boy <3


----------

